# HTC Vive Aufbau ( Tracking Probleme)



## Viking30k (8. Januar 2017)

Hi also ich habe am Samstag meine Vive im Media Markt bekommen war das Letzte Exemplar. Habe es zuhause dann nach Anleitung und Youtube Videos aufgebaut und die Halterungen an die Wand geschraubt  Beide Stationen funktionieren und zeigen auch Unterschiedliche Kanäle an

Nur leider will das Tracking nicht hinhauen zumindest nicht so wie ich es aufgebaut habe^^ Das heißt mal wird das Headset nicht gefunden oder die Controller verschwinden. dann war ich auf einmal im Boden drin trotz mehrmaliger  Neueinstellung 

Dann habe ich es Grob aufgestellt und die Base Stationen einfach in einen Schrank gestellt bzw die 2. auf einen Lautsprecher gestellt der an der Wand hängt  so funktioniert es zwar fast Perfekt aber sieht doof aus und der Schrank müsste immer offen bleiben

Wie habt ihr das gemacht? 

PS: Kann gerne Fotos machen vom Platz wo gespielt werden Soll

PSPS: Was ich bis jetzt Probieren konnte war schon genial ( Star Wars und BAM^^)


----------



## warawarawiiu (8. Januar 2017)

keine.ahnung was da bei dir nicht geht.

meine sind diagonal gegenueberliegend in ca. 2.2meter hoehe und erfassen alles.

mach mal foto von deiner montage


----------



## Viking30k (8. Januar 2017)

Ok habe die Momentan aber nicht mehr dran da sie im Regal Besser Tracken als an den Haltern^^

Habe noch ein unschönes Bild gezeichnet wie die ca : Hängen da ich die leider nicht auf ein Foto bekomme  Die Lichterkette ist natürlich weg bei Benutzung

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen
Bei mir sind die auch über 2 Meter

Ob ich die Vordere Box an die Ecke Montieren soll?


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. Januar 2017)

wichtig ist, dass sich die zwei laser teile gegenseitig ansehen. 

dh.

schraeg aufeinander zu gerichtet und leicht nach unten damit sie dich trackeb koennen


----------



## ChiefJohnson (9. Januar 2017)

Nach der Einrichtung kannst du unter den Einstellungen im Steam VR eine Übersichtskarte über deine Basisstationen und Controller/HMD sehen. Und das sogar in Echtzeit. Jede Basisstation deckt einen kegelförmigen Bereich ab. Deine Spielfläche sollte dann optimaler weise im Überlappungsbereich beider Kegelflächen liegen.
Von dem was du gezeigt hast, sieht eigentlich alles ganz gut aus. Einfach mal in diese Karte schauen, vllt. erkennst du dann einen Fehler. 
Bei mir sind beide Basisstationen sogar 6m von einander entfernt und es wird alles problemlos getrackt, obwohl das empfohlene Maximum eigentlich bei 5,5m liegt.


----------



## CastorTolagi (9. Januar 2017)

1. Der Winkel nach unten sollte 30-45° betragen. Geodreieck wenn man nicht weiß wie viel das ist.
Die Boxen sehen sich also nicht direkt gegenseitig an, sondern liegen nur auf einer gedachten Linie gegenüber.
2. Box 1 sollte auf Kanal B, Box2 sollte auf Kanal C stehen. Kanal A nur verwenden wenn nur EINE Box aktiv ist.
3. Boxen dann erst mal eine Zeit in Ruhe lassen, denn die brauchen ein bischen, bis sie sich fertig eingerichtet haben. Sobald sie fertig sind, wird die LED unter den Lasern GRÜN.
Wenn sie blau ist, dann richtet sich die Station noch ein.
Lila und sie sehen sich nicht richtig.
4. Wenn das geschafft ist, schließt du die Link-Box an den PC an und dann die Brille an die Link-Box.
5. Die Brille und die beiden Controller legst du nun IN DIE MITTE zwischen den beiden Boxen AUF DEN BODEN.
6. Jetzt startest du Steam VR und aktivierst DANACH die Controller.
6.1 Prüfe jetzt ob alle Geräte die aktuellsten Treiber aufgespielt haben. Es erscheint ein ! bei einer Komponete mit der es ein Problem gibt.
6.2 Sollten die Controller nicht erkannt werden. Ein Rechtsklick auf das Controllersymbol in Steam VR und dann Controller verbinden wählen. Dort der Anleitung folgen.
7. Sobald das geschafft ist, startest du die "Raumvermessung" und folgst der Anleitung Step by Step.
8. Wenn die Raumvermessung abgeschlossen ist, habe ich bisher immer Steam VR neu gestartet. Brille und Controller liegen bei mir dabei wieder ausgeschaltet auf dem Boden in der Mitte des Spielfelds.

Wenn du jetzt die Brille aufsetzt solltest du die Basisstationen sehen, sowie ein weißes Feld unter deinen Füßen, das dein Spielebereich darstellt.
Jetzt noch die Controller starten und diese sollten auf dieser weißen Feld liegen.


----------



## Viking30k (9. Januar 2017)

Danke  Nach dem jetzt eine Weile die Boxen eingestellt habe hab ich gesehen das eine mein Spielbereich nicht ganz abdeckt der Kegel wird Rot Dargestellt nur kann ich die eine Box nicht weit genug drehen das die auf einander Treffen Heist ich muss eine noch etwas versetzen nachdem ich es grob eingestellt habe ging es auch schon wesentlich besser


----------



## Viking30k (11. Januar 2017)

Ich nochmal also ich habe es immer noch nicht einwandfrei zum laufen gebracht habe sogar die Kablsynchronisierung der Boxen benutzt auch hier noch ein wenig Probleme.

Oder ist das normal das ab und an die Controller mal verschwinden im Spiel und es aussieht als würden die Weg fliegen?^^

Kann mal einer bei dem es läuft ein Bild machen wenn er die Raumübersicht offen hat? und müssen die Kegel der Basis Stationen grün dargestellt sein? einer ist immer rot dargestellt ganz kurz hatte ich beide grün^^


----------



## ChiefJohnson (12. Januar 2017)

Im Anhang ein Bild von meine Raumübersicht. (Bei mir sind die Basisstationen recht weit auseinander, damit ich die Chaperones frei ändern kann mit einem Zusatztool, um z.B. im Sitzen auch im hintersten Eck noch innerhalb des Spielbereiches bin.)

Dein Aufbau scheint ja prinzipiell zu funktionieren, nur manchmal verliert er wohl die Verbindung. Das "Wegfliegen" kenn ich auch, ist mir aber in 3 Monaten vllt. 2x passiert, und dann auch nur für wenige Sekunden.

Eventuell wichtig bei der Fehlersuche: Die Basisstationen schicken im Betrieb keine Daten an den PC. (Man kann jedoch Bluetooth zum Standby ein/aus nutzen). Sie schicken nur die Lichtimpulse an die Controller und das HMD. Die Controller kommunizieren dann per Bluetooth mit dem Headset, welches die Daten dann per Kabel an den PC schickt.

Also besteht die Möglichkeit, das das IR-Licht der Basisstationen nicht einwandfrei bis zu deinen Controllern kommt. Ich hoffe, du hast die Schutzfolie auf dem Glas der Basisstationen entfernt? Zusammen mit einer korrekten Ausrichtung und einem unblockierten Sichtfeld kann man hier die Fehlerquellen minimieren. Ich glaube, hier liegt irgendwo der Fehler. Kannst auch gerne mal googlen nach wegfliegenden Controllern.

Oder aber die Daten werden nicht Richtig von den Controllern bis zum PC geleitet. Die Verbindung zwischen Controllern und HMD kann man wohl schwer überprüfen, wohl aber die Kabel Richtung PC. Du hast 3 Steckverbindungen IN deinem HMD, da wo die Kopfhalterung sitzt. Dann natürlich zwischen HMD und Linkbox bzw. zwischen Linkbox und PC. Alle mal überprüfen. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass hier der Fehler liegt.

Letztendlich noch ein Softwarefehler. Hier gilt das Standard-Procedere, Treiber Updaten, Firmware Updaten, Software Updaten (bzw. Neuinstallation aller VR Software).


----------



## Viking30k (12. Januar 2017)

hm wie sieht es eig. mit Spiegel Flächen und Glaß Türen aus ? Stören diese? in meinem Raum ist leider sehr Viel Spiegel Fläche habe einiges davon jetzt abgedeckt und es läuft gefühlt besser mit dem Tracking ab und zu Schwebt aber immer noch ein Controller kurz Davon


----------



## ChiefJohnson (12. Januar 2017)

Prinzipiell gut möglich, dass viele Spiegel stören. Das Tracking läuft nämlich wie folgt:
Die Basisstation sendet einen Lichtblitz, der alle Detektoren in den Controllern (und dem HMD) auf Zeitpunkt t1=0 setzt. Dann wird eine Wand aus Licht der Kegelform nach von links nach rechts geschoben. Je nachdem, zu welchem Zeitpunkt die Lichtwand auf den Detektor trifft, weiß dieser dann, wie weit links oder rechts im Kegel sich dieser befindet. Dann wieder ein Lichtblitz (t2=0) und der Kegel wird von oben nach unten mit einer Lichtwand abgefahren. Mehrere Detektoren pro Controller plus zwei Basisstationen ergibt eine genaue Positionierung im Raum. Ähnlich einem Echolot, nur dass die Signale nicht reflektiert werden, sondern es einen Empfänger und einen Sender gibt und der zeitliche Versatz der Signale durch das Abfahren und nicht unterschiedlichen Wegstrecken entspringt.
Dem Lichtblitz ist es dabei egal, ob er gespiegelt wird, da er gleichzeitig den ganzen Raum erfüllt. Die Lichtwand könnte jedoch Probleme machen. Wird sie früh gespiegelt, trifft sie eventuell zu früh auf den Controller und das ergibt eine falsche Position. Da die Controller wahrscheinlich (vermutet) nur kontinuierliche Bewegungen zulassen, springt der Controller nicht an die falsche Position, sondern schwebt davon.

Hoffe du kriegst das in den Griff, ist nämlich an sich eine wirklich feine Technik. Gerade das genaue Tracking hat mich neben dem reinen VR stark beeindruckt. Und wäre ja echt schade, wenn ein so teueres Stück moderner Hardware nicht richtig läuft.


----------



## Viking30k (12. Januar 2017)

Danke also bei sieht es ähnlich aus wie bei dir  Habe nun alles was Spiegeln kann abgedeckt aber leider ist das Problem noch nicht weg ich glaub es liegt am WInkel der Lighthouse Boxen dann eben weiter Probieren xd

Die Boxen habe ich vom Plastik befreit und auch mit dem Tuch für das Headset gereinigt

Habe auch bei allen Geräten Firmware Updates gemacht und am Pc auch verschiedene USB Ports benutzt aber leider immer noch das Problem mit den Floating Controllern 

Aber eins weiß ich jetzt schon hergeben würde ich das Teil nicht mehr. 

1. Finde ich 3D Kino und was es noch so gibt Kindergarten gegen das Vr Headset

2. Habe ich gestern wirklich versucht bei dem Walz of the Wizard Spiel meine Controller auf dem Virtuellen Tisch abzulegen  

3. Habe ich so ein Zombie Spiel ( Name vergessen) gespielt und wollte grad Munition von einem Tisch aufsammeln und da stand doch direkt ein Zombie hinter mir bin da echt erschrocken^^

4. Habe ich noch eine Demo probiert glaub Steamdolls hieß das da war so eine Dryade oder so bin vor die hingestanden und dachte die wär echt als dann der Raum dunkel wurde und die dann hinter mir stand bekam ich Herzklopfen 

könnte eigentlich 100 Punkte aufzählen aber damit ist jedes Spiel oder Demo ein Erlebnis und das man im Spiel noch hinsitzen oder liegen kann und das auch noch richtig übernommen wird setzt dem ganzen noch die Krone auf

Hoffentlich kommt da noch viel dafür 

PS: Kann das mit dem Tracking auch am CPU Liegen ? Habe nur einen nicht OC Baren I7 2600^^


----------



## ChiefJohnson (13. Januar 2017)

Na dann wünsch ich dir noch viele tolle VR Erlebnisse! Mit der Zeit werden die zwar seltener, aber man wird immer wieder verblüfft. Man muss sich nur etwas mehr Mühe bei der Suche nach den wahren Schätzen machen, als jetzt z.B. beim 2D Gaming, wo man alles präsentiert kriegt.

Am der CPU liegts nicht, habe selber auch einen i7-2600. Gibt zwar VR-Anwendungen, die sehr CPU lastig sind, aber das äußert sich anders. Du kannst dir die Frametimes anzeigen lassen (auch im HMD), die werden dort getrennt nach CPU und GPU aufgeschlüsselt. Das ist hilfreich um solche Fragestellungen und auch viele andere zu klären.


----------



## Viking30k (13. Januar 2017)

Eine Frage noch muss die Link Station ( Das Teil wo die Brille angeschlossen wird auch in den Sicht Bereich der Basis Stationen oder ist das egal wo die Steht?


----------



## ChiefJohnson (15. Januar 2017)

Denke darauf muss man weniger Rücksicht nehmen, die Basis Stationen benötigen lediglich Bluetooth um aus dem Standby aufzuwachen. Meine Link-Box liegt dauerhaft in einem Schränkchen, in dem auch die Controller und das Headset bei Nichtbenutzung schlafen. In der Regel lassen sich die Basisstationen trotzdem problemlos aus dem Standby wecken.


----------



## CastorTolagi (16. Januar 2017)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch muss die Link Station ( Das Teil wo die Brille angeschlossen wird auch in den Sicht Bereich der Basis Stationen oder ist das egal wo die Steht?



Ist völlig egal.
Bei mir ist die unter dem PC-Gehäuse eingeklemmt und den sehen die Boxen nicht.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (17. Januar 2017)

Hab endlich das Video zur Funktionsweise der Basisstationen wiedergefunden. Sagt mehr als tausend Worte:
https://camo.githubusercontent.com/...92e636f6d2f696a4d7a585246334f59425a362e676966

Und so siehts innen aus:
http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--wsP3xmPN--/1259287828241194666.gif

Hier nochmal animiert, man sieht auch wie die unterschiedlich positionierten Detektoren auf Controllern und Headset zu verschiedenen Zeitpunkten getriggert werden:
HTC Vive Lighthouse Chaperone tracking system Explained - YouTube

Ist ja schließlich ein Hardware-Forum, da kann auch etwas Einblick in die Materie nicht schaden


----------



## Viking30k (17. Januar 2017)

Hm coole Sache  ich muss aber leider sagen das ich immer noch Probleme habe bei dem Tracking und ich habe alles versucht

Lampen aus und eingeschaltet lassen 

Alles was Spiegelt abgedeckt 

Handy aus dem Zimmer entfernt        

alle Wlan und Bluetooth geräte ausgemacht

Kamera und Bluetooth der VR Brille deaktiviert

verschiedene Positionen der Boxen getestet und auch immer alles neu eingerichtet und einen Neustart ausgeführt

neueste USB Treiber und chipsatz Treiber fürs Mainboard installiert

Verschiedene USB Ports versucht

Das Problem bleibt immer bestehen wobei ich schon eine halbe Stunde ohne Problem gespielt habe meist geht das aber schon in den ersten Minuten los das die Controller ( Beide) Öfter mal ganz wo anders sind als sie sein sollten

Habe jetzt dieses Thema gefunden und auch mal die USB Karte bestellt ich hoffe damit funktioniert es dann

https://www.reddit.com/r/Vive/comments/4on2m5/adding_the_recommended_usb_30_card_fixed_all_of/


PS: Ist das normal das wen man die Vive an der Seite ( Mit beiden Händen) abdeckt z.b. beim abnehmen des Headsets das Signal verloren geht und der Bildschirm Grau wird? Sobald ich die Hände wegnehme ist es sofort wieder da das Bild^^


----------



## ChiefJohnson (18. Januar 2017)

Ohje, du hast es aber echt nicht leicht mit deiner Vive. Also dass es kurzzeitig mal grau wird kenn ich auch, passiert aber relativ zufällig und zum Glück nicht allzu oft.

Das mit dem USB Anschluss hab ich mir dann auch irgendwann gedacht, dass hier der Fehler bei dir liegen könnte. Eventuell hilft ja der Anschluss über die PCI-E-USB Karte, kannst ja gerne mal bescheid sagen, falls das dein Problem lösen sollte.
Hast du eigentlich die Kamera im Headset aktiviert? Weil deren Bilder glaub ich ebenfalls über den USB Anschluss gesendet werden. Und wenn man die mit 60Hz betreibt, sind das doch merkliche Datenmengen. Also evtl. mal auf 30Hz runter stellen oder ganz ausmachen.


----------



## Viking30k (18. Januar 2017)

Hm Kamera hab ich nicht eingeschaltet auch Bluetooth ist deaktiviert das mit dem Grauen Bildschirm bekomme ich nur wen ich man Hände am Headset habe um es abzunehmen sonst ist das noch nie passiert werde Berichten sobald  ich die Karte die morgen geliefert werden soll drin habe ob das dann weg ist.

hm mal eine Frage zu den Lighthouses darf man die wen man nicht mehr Spielt ( Über Nacht oder so) Einfach vom Strom nehmen oder muss man die anders in Standby bringen? 

Was mir gestern noch aufgefallen ist mein Board hat USb 2.0 Anschlüsse da ging das Tracking auch nicht wirklich gut und 2 Unterschiedliche USb 3.0 Controller einmal von Intel und einmal Asmedia oder so ähnlich ich kam gestern mal auf die Idee das Headset einfach mal in einen anderen USB 3.0 Port zu stecken bzw. die Linkbox ich weiß jetzt nicht obs der Asmedia oder der Intel war hatte da jedenfalls Tastatur und Maus drin daher habe ich das nie getestet habe dann Maus und Keyboard wo anders angeschlossen und 
die Vive daran angeschlossen was soll ich sagen gestern waren die Probleme fast gänzlich weg nur einmal ist es passiert das einer der Controller etwas länger wo anders war als er eigentlich sein sollte davor war das laufend so 

Schon seltsam oder?

Ach ja ich habe gestern noch Smell of Death probiert das ist ja mal cool  Habe wenn ich Schränke durchsucht habe immer kurz hochgeschaut ob nicht doch wieder ein Monster hinter mir steht^^ Und einmal habe ich mich vor eine Wand gestellt und bin ein stück vor um die Gegner anzulocken und wenn einer geschossen hat bin ich schnell zurück damit der nicht trift xd also VR ist echt eine tolle Sache kann stundenlang spielen und bekomme nicht mal Anzeichen von Unwohlsein oder Motion Sickness auch wenn man Spiele spielt wo man sich nicht per Teleport  fortbewegen kann  Inmind Vr ist auch genial man Spürt echt die Geschwindigkeit als würde man Achterbahn fahren^^


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (19. Januar 2017)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Was mir gestern noch aufgefallen ist mein Board hat USb 2.0 Anschlüsse da ging das Tracking auch nicht wirklich gut und 2 Unterschiedliche USb 3.0 Controller einmal von Intel und einmal Asmedia oder so ähnlich ich kam gestern mal auf die Idee das Headset einfach mal in einen anderen USB 3.0 Port zu stecken bzw. die Linkbox ich weiß jetzt nicht obs der Asmedia oder der Intel war hatte da jedenfalls Tastatur und Maus drin daher habe ich das nie getestet habe dann Maus und Keyboard wo anders angeschlossen und
> die Vive daran angeschlossen was soll ich sagen gestern waren die Probleme fast gänzlich weg nur einmal ist es passiert das einer der Controller etwas länger wo anders war als er eigentlich sein sollte davor war das laufend so



Hab zwar (noch) keine Vive, hatte aber schonmal Probleme mit einem USB 3.0 controller. Würde das mal checken ob du jetzt auch den richtigen drauf hast. Bei mir waren es Verbindungsabbrüche wärend einer Installation oder Fotos schauen über USB.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Januar 2017)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Hm Kamera hab ich nicht eingeschaltet auch Bluetooth ist deaktiviert das mit dem Grauen Bildschirm bekomme ich nur wen ich man Hände am Headset habe um es abzunehmen sonst ist das noch nie passiert werde Berichten sobald  ich die Karte die morgen geliefert werden soll drin habe ob das dann weg ist.
> 
> hm mal eine Frage zu den Lighthouses darf man die wen man nicht mehr Spielt ( Über Nacht oder so) Einfach vom Strom nehmen oder muss man die anders in Standby bringen?
> 
> ...



Die Kabellänge der Vive hat einige Mainboardhersteller dazu veranlasst, jetzt werbewirksam Repeater auf den Mainboards zu verbauen, um das USB-Signal zu stabilisieren. Ich konnte das Problem bislang nicht beobachten (da der VR-Raum im Keller ist kommt da aber auch fast immer der gleiche PC zum Einsatz), aber wenn die USB-Verbindung nur mit USB 2.0 läuft oder regelmäßig abbricht, dann sind Tracking-Fehler unvermeidbar.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (20. Januar 2017)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Kabellänge der Vive hat einige Mainboardhersteller dazu veranlasst, jetzt werbewirksam Repeater auf den Mainboards zu verbauen, um das USB-Signal zu stabilisieren. Ich konnte das Problem bislang nicht beobachten (da der VR-Raum im Keller ist kommt da aber auch fast immer der gleiche PC zum Einsatz), aber wenn die USB-Verbindung nur mit USB 2.0 läuft oder regelmäßig abbricht, dann sind Tracking-Fehler unvermeidbar.



Interessant, danke für die Info. "Werbewirksam" klingt eher nach einer Marketingstrategie, denkst du dass das nichts bringen wird? Man liest (z.B. bei /r/vive) ja auch von Leuten, die zwischen PC und Link-Box nochmal 10m Verlängerungskabel eingebaut haben ohne Probleme.

Aber ansonsten gibts ja irgendwann auch die Wireless Signalübertragung für die Vive. Wobei es doch selten ist, das kabellos Probleme löst, die kabelgebunden existieren, sondern eher umgekehrt

Aber schön zu sehen, wenn im Kielwasser von einer neuen Technologie andere neue Technologien entwickelt werden. Bisschen wie in der Weltraumfahrt. Wobei es ja dort auch die Diskussion der Sinnhaftigkeit gibt, ob man neue Erfindungen zur Problemlösung braucht, die ohne die neuen Technologien gar nicht existieren würden. (imo: ja, Forschung und Entwicklung ist selten verkehrt, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)


----------



## Viking30k (20. Januar 2017)

Kleines Update also die Karte brachte nichts  aber ich hab was neues herausgefunden nutze ich nur eine Base Station ( Im Kanal A) läuft das 1a Habe beide Einzeln laufen lassen und beide funzen im Single Betrieb  jetzt frage ich mich wieso geht es im wenn beide laufen nicht?^^

Ist dabei egal ob ich das Sync Kabel nehme oder nicht ich kann nur wirklich mit einer Base Spielen allerdings ist halt dann die 360° Drehung nicht mehr gegeben


----------



## Viking30k (22. Januar 2017)

Noch mal ein Update aber seit gestern Nacht kann ich ohne Probleme Spielen. Will es zwar noch nicht verschreien aber ich habe gestern noch am Zimmer was verändert und seitdem gabs nicht einmal das Problem das die Controller verschwinden. Auserdem konnte ich das Raumsetup nicht mehr machen da das Verhältnis zum Boden nicht mehr Stimmte ich war praktisch immer 4 Meter über dem Boden oder eben darunter

Nun zur Lösung es war kein Mobil Gerät nicht mein TV oder Bildschirm und auch nicht meine vielen Vitrinen ( Die ich auch zum test alle verdeckt habe ohne Erfolg damals)

Nun ja ich habe mir mal meine Decke angeschaut und habe vergessen das da im Spielbereich eine  große Spiegelnde Discokugel hängt habe diese entfernt und viola das Raumsetup geht wieder und keine Wegfliegende Controller mehr macht gleich doppelt so viel Spaß nun

nur komisch das meine Glaßschränke nicht stören aber die komische Kugel^^


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Januar 2017)

ChiefJohnson schrieb:


> Interessant, danke für die Info. "Werbewirksam" klingt eher nach einer Marketingstrategie, denkst du dass das nichts bringen wird? Man liest (z.B. bei /r/vive) ja auch von Leuten, die zwischen PC und Link-Box nochmal 10m Verlängerungskabel eingebaut haben ohne Probleme.
> 
> Aber ansonsten gibts ja irgendwann auch die Wireless Signalübertragung für die Vive. Wobei es doch selten ist, das kabellos Probleme löst, die kabelgebunden existieren, sondern eher umgekehrt
> 
> Aber schön zu sehen, wenn im Kielwasser von einer neuen Technologie andere neue Technologien entwickelt werden. Bisschen wie in der Weltraumfahrt. Wobei es ja dort auch die Diskussion der Sinnhaftigkeit gibt, ob man neue Erfindungen zur Problemlösung braucht, die ohne die neuen Technologien gar nicht existieren würden. (imo: ja, Forschung und Entwicklung ist selten verkehrt, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)



Ich nehme an (Tests gab es noch nicht), dass ein technischer Nutzen besteht. Die Nutzung von Repeatern wird jedenfalls auch von den Controller-Herstellern selbst empfohlen, wenn USB-3.1-Geschwindigkeit über größere Entfernungen erreicht werden soll. Aber in Anbetracht der geringen Verbreitung von VR-Headsets und deren meist problemlosen Einsatzes (Räume mit dutzenden Spigelflächen ausgenommen ) gehe ich davon aus, dass die Werbewirkung den Praxisnutzen deutlich übersteigt.


----------

